# Accident



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

So on my way to work this morning some shagwit smashed into my car. Can anyone recommend any good bodywork garages in the south east\Kent area that carry out excellent body work repairs?

TIA


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

I've not actually used them myself, but PK Motors in Tunbridge Wells comes recommended by my VAG garage who use them. The standard of work by the VAG garage indicates they would be very good. I did go and get a quote from PK Motors and I would certainly be happy to go with them from everything I saw and spoke to them about. I just haven't got round to getting the work done at all yet (as I half expect my wife to hit another wall/pillar first).


----------

